
Filepicker.io + Zencoder - brettcvz
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/45899334267/filepicker-io-zencoder-adding-video-to-your-app-in
======
whyleyc
The Zencoder blogpost cautions:

 _It is a BAD IDEA to put your Zencoder API key in plain text inside of
JavaScript. Just to repeat that one more time, do not use this in code that
other people could possibly access. Nothing would stop people from taking your
API key and encoding all the video they wanted._

The implication is that I couldn't therefore put this code in any internet-
facing webpages.

Which leads me to wonder what the use-cases are for this implementation ?

~~~
brettcvz
This is a demonstration of how the two can work together, but in a production
setup you'll want to do the following transformation:

Instead of getting the fpurl and passing that to zencoder via a $.ajax call,
first pass it to your server and then hit zencoder server-side using one of
their libraries.

~~~
mgrassotti
+1 We've been using both zencoder and filepicker for our Ember/Rails app and
that is exactly how it works. Ember posts fpurl to our Rails API, rails hits
zencoder to kick-off processing job. API keys stay secure and files never pass
thru our system. Awesome!

~~~
mmcclure
Awesome! I had no intention of the advanced demo getting as big as it did,
otherwise I would have used Ember from the beginning. We're going to post a
longer tutorial using Filepicker + Zencoder + Socket.IO pretty soon.

------
brettcvz
Quicklinks:

\- demo: [http://zenpicker.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/dropzone...](http://zenpicker.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/dropzone_history.html)

\- source code: <https://github.com/zencoder/filepicker-zencoder>

\- Full tutorial: <https://gist.github.com/sh1ps/e0884be21fb3f45cbddc> or
[http://blog.zencoder.com/2013/03/20/look-ma-no-backend-
uploa...](http://blog.zencoder.com/2013/03/20/look-ma-no-backend-uploading-
and-encoding-using-filepicker-io-and-
zencoder/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitter)

Edited to add zencoder blog post

------
mtrimpe
I just recorded my video but my since Flash auto-selects line-in for me, no
audio was actually recorded.

We ran into that problem a lot while trying to optimize the user experience of
the VideoView recording application. It turns out end users will ignore lack
of audio feedback and some will even continue recording when the interface
shows nothing but a black screen in case the wrong camera is selected.

We're building a semi-automated selection interface for it now using entropy
estimations to select the best camera and microphone, but since you're
probably optimizing more for a quick start I'd suggest doing a quality
analysis (like PExQ for example) after the fact so you can at least give an
early warning that there may have been an issue recording the video.

------
route3
This is great. Spinning out a consumer-friendly front end to the Zencoder API
has been in my sparkfile for too long. I even shared the same idea with HN[0]
because I know some bootstrapper is going to make a killing if they can pair
it with Stripe and push it out the door in a weekend.

[0] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5274117>

A co-founder of Zencoder even replied to my suggestion mentioning that there's
a market for it.

(If you're a hardcore wantrepreneur, here is your idea. Now go forth and build
the bootstrapped SaaS biz you always wanted. Send me a link when its done, I
know some people that would probably use it. Seems I can't ever find a spare
weekend to build it myself)

------
iguana
We've been using Filepicker.io + Zencoder to encode customer videos for a
while. Shameless plug: <http://www.vipecloud.com/>

------
gailees
Can't wait to mess around with this!

To be honest, I'm surprised there isn't more competition in this market, as
filepicker has been saving me and the rest of our dev team hours and hours of
valuable time.

~~~
brettcvz
Shhh don't tell anyone! :D

~~~
iguana
Hey Brett,

Any chance filepicker.io will get any faster in the short term? Facebook
integration has been _really_ slow lately.

------
scottoreilly
Looks awesome!

------
dfguo
Looks awesome. I can totally use it!

------
mfitzerald
This is huge. Congratulations!

